# Clemson University is Offering PE Review Courses...wooohooo



## JoeysVee (Jul 2, 2009)

Looks like Clemson is finally offering live PE review courses. They are live and being taught in Greenville, SC. They are pricey but I'm going to get the company I work for to foot the bill. This will be perfect! arty-smiley-048:

http://odce.clemson.edu/PE/index.asp

The HVAC course is tentatively going to be scheduled for a Wed evening b/c of scheduling conflicts. The Wed dates they have proposed are 9/23, 9/30 or 10/7.


----------



## JGG (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm glad they're offering this. They had stopped for some time. I hope that this is succesfull and they continue to offer these courses every year. It's ridiculous that no school in the state of SC would offer review courses....especially Clemson where the NCEES is located.


----------

